# They say your labor gets shorter every pregnancy



## bombshellmom

I was only in labor with DD for 3 hours, oh hell if #2 comes within a shorter amount of time!


Was this proven true for anyone?! Should I plan a home birth just in case lol!:haha:


----------



## ellahopesky

First labour was 6.5 hours, second was 4 hours and third was 4.5 hours :flower:


----------



## Keyval

Realistically I was in labor 72 hours with my first ha but from when my waters broke it was 14 hours. With my second it was 3 hours front when my waters broke


----------



## hayz_baby

Mine were 30 hrs 20hrs and 6hrs in that order. Generally speaking yes your second tends to be quicker than your first as your body has done it before. But like everything in pregnancy there is no hard and fast rule. If you had a quick labour first time you should have a back up plan/ consider a home birth so that if things do go quickly you and baby and prepared and safe.


----------



## catty

mine was 12 hours and then 3 hours, they are close in age which seemed to play a factor in that


----------



## bombshellmom

catty said:


> mine was 12 hours and then 3 hours, they are close in age which seemed to play a factor in that

How close in age are they?


----------



## catty

bombshellmom said:


> catty said:
> 
> 
> mine was 12 hours and then 3 hours, they are close in age which seemed to play a factor in that
> 
> How close in age are they?Click to expand...

theres 11.5 months between them x


----------



## LoraLoo

First was 72 hours &#128530;

Second 2hr 30 mins

3,4,5,6, 1hr 30 mins


----------



## LockandKey

first was 19 hours of active labor

2nd was 30 hrs of slow labor, and 6 hrs of active labor, so true for me, but I had over a day of contractions and plenty of time to get to the hospital :haha:


----------



## Eleanor ace

1st was 6 hours start to finish (from being checked and not dilated at all, not in labour and no contractions, to holding my boy)
2nd was about 9 hours 3cm - finish (I was dilated to 3cm for several weeks, labour may have been more than 9 hours, that's just when I started counting the contractions as contractions)
So for me it wasn't true. My mum's labours got shorter each time until her 4th, which was 40+ hours followed by a c-section, as opposed to her 3rd which was 1.5 hours.


----------



## mum140381

1st 12 hours +
2nd 4 hours
3rd 2 hours
4th 1 hour
5th 5 hours
6th 2 hours


----------



## krystalemery

My first was 2hrs 50min from first contraction to birth, second was 2hrs 23min from first contraction to birth.

With first baby I went to hospital after strong contrations 3 mins apart, they examined and said only 1 cm so go back home and try relax in bath etc, I wasn't even home half hour before I was in the car on my way back there! They examined me not even an hour after first examination and saw I'd progressed to 9cm!

Due number 3 in 6 days so I'm wondering if this baby will be quicker still or maybe take longer, who knows lol :shrug:

Good luck x


----------



## BunnyN

First labour 38hrs total, second 23hrs. My MW said each labour tends to be about half the length of the last, but that is just in general of course.

You may have been joking about planning a HB but it could be a really good option for you? Like that you won't be stressed out about getting to the hospital in time.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

For me it was true. My first labour was 36 hours and my second (two years later) was 13. I should also say that my second labour was so much smoother, less painful and wonderful all around. It definitely made up for my traumatic first birth!

If your first was so short I would definitely get organized and keep a few options open.


----------



## k4th

First was 18 hours start to finish. 

Second was 20.5 hours from waters breaking. But only 6 hours established labour. After my waters went I had erratic contractions that came & went for a while

:)


----------



## blessedmomma

1st- 15 hrs
2nd- 8 hrs
3rd- 7 hrs
4th- 9.5 hrs 
5th- 6.5 hrs
6th- 39 minutes
7th- 6.5 hrs
Has not been true for me, BUT everyone is different and every labor is different. I think there is a lot of factors that would need to be taken into account


----------



## ClairAye

My first was 38 hours and my second only 9 hours!


----------



## Misscalais

True for me.
41 hours, 22 hours and 9 hours.
That's from 1st contraction.
Active labour was 4 hours with my 1st two boys and anout 2 hours with my 3rd. I was only at the hospital 4 hours with my 1st 2 and 3 hours with my 3rd.


----------



## seaweed eater

Definitely seems to be true in general. My one friend had similar length first and second labors, but her second baby was posterior and it was actually a much harder labor, so with a smoother anterior birth it probably would have been shorter too.


----------



## sixzigma

True for me ! 
with DS1 from the time water broke to actual delivery took 20 hours 
with DS2 from first contraction to actual delivery took 4 hours


----------



## SparklesHeart

All my times are from first contraction to birth,

Ds1 9 hours
Dd 7 hours
Ds2 2.5 hours! So really hoping no 4 isn't shorter! 

Edit Ds3 22 minutes!!


----------



## banana07

DS1 was 19 hours from first contractions (waters broke 7 hours before that but no contractions) & DS2 was 15 hours from first contraction.

But once contractions got very bad DS2 arrived v quickly within 2 hours of getting to hospital DS1 was 12 hours from the very painful contractions. 

Progressed so quickly in the end with DS2 (I went from 6cm to pushing with in 15mins!) I'll be camping outside the hospital from 38 week this time I think!

DS1 and DS2 were 8 years apart!


----------



## goddess25

First labour was 12hours but baby was stuck so it would have been much shorter. 2nd labour was around 4 hours, 3rd baby was 2 hours (home birth), for me it got shorter but I have a friend that had a very fast first delivery and each subsequent got much much longer.


----------



## diz

It's wasn't the case for me.

DS1 15 hours from first contraction
DS2 27 hours from first contraction 

X


----------



## Dolly84

From waters breaking to being born was....
Ds=22 1/2 hrs
Dd=7 hrs
So I'm hoping as and when we have #3 that it will be even quicker &#128556;


----------



## Tink1o5

True for me too!

First 18 hours (induction)
Second 8 hours (natural)


----------



## CormacksGirl

My first was 35hrs from waters breaking to delivering, my second was 4hrs 45mins from waters breaking to delivering!


----------



## calliebaby

4.5 hours, 2.5 hours, 45 minutes


----------



## bombshellmom

calliebaby said:


> 4.5 hours, 2.5 hours, 45 minutes

Hoping I'm like you!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

I had long labours :dohh:

36 hours the first time, and 18 hours the second time!


----------



## flowergirl7

23 hours from water breaking I'm hoping this time is a little shorter.


----------



## Kazy

#1- 11 hours from water breaking
#2- induced- 5 hours from water breaking
#3- 8 hours from water breaking
#4- just under 2 hours from water breaking. She came with no pushes 6 minutes after arriving at the hospital!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

4 hours with my first and around 1.5-2 hours my second :)


----------



## lovejoy

It does for me 
1st 2 hours
2nd 44 mins 
I refuse to have a 3rd lol


----------



## mummytobe_93

SparklesHeart said:


> All my times are from first contraction to birth,
> 
> Ds1 9 hours
> Dd 7 hours
> Ds2 2.5 hours! So really hoping no 4 isn't shorter!
> 
> Edit Ds3 22 minutes!!


First active labour was probably 5 hours and pushing was 1 hour so total 6

2nd active labour was probably 15 minutes. He was born on our bathroom floor :haha: I did have slow labour before hand but wasn't too painful and was irregular. Waters broke and bam. Baby


----------



## xprincessx

45 hours with my first, 2 hours with my second - both induced.

Just a TEENSY bit shorter then ;)

Scared to have a third!


----------



## Buttercup84

It was for me... I've had 2 inductions but labour took less time to get going and I was in active labour (4cm onwards) for much less time, 1h45m with DD2 compared to something like 8 hours with DD1! I've been told this time that if I go into labour myself to head to hospital when I first feel pains, not to wait for them to get really bad! You could be in for a very very fast labour this time :winkwink:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1 - 27hr
2 - 6hr 20
3 - 3hrs


----------



## Eleanor ace

Eleanor ace said:


> 1st was 6 hours start to finish (from being checked and not dilated at all, not in labour and no contractions, to holding my boy)
> 2nd was about 9 hours 3cm - finish (I was dilated to 3cm for several weeks, labour may have been more than 9 hours, that's just when I started counting the contractions as contractions)
> So for me it wasn't true. My mum's labours got shorter each time until her 4th, which was 40+ hours followed by a c-section, as opposed to her 3rd which was 1.5 hours.

Updating to say my 3rd labour was 1 hour 1 minute :)


----------



## Meredith2010

My first labour was just under 2 hours. Second labour (12 months later) was offically recorded as 9 minutes - that was from being 2cm dilated to placenta delivered.

My third is due in 7.5 weeks..safe to say I'll be heading to a hospital the second I feel any kind of twinge! I would opt for a home birth but I'm not allowed due to being "high risk" (thyroid issues)


----------



## Jessicahide

I had my baby on Wednesday ( :happydance:) he was my fourth, i was in established labor for 5 mins... she broke my waters (1cm dilated) at 23:33 and he was born at 23:38 :thumbup: He was a bit shocked, the windows were open and there was a fan on in the room, so he ended up getting too cold... the midwife only just managed to get her gloves on, but she was drenched head to foot... ooops! So i would say they get quicker every time....


----------



## SisterRose

3hrs
4hrs
4hrs 30mins

So first was fasted for me! I think I went backwards :-D


----------



## Blu10

Im glad to hear that most people have a shorter 2nd labour as my first was 17 hours!x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I hope it's true for me! I was in labor 2.5 days with my first!


----------



## wishuwerehere

My first was 3 hours, second 1hr 20mins (planned homebirth for this very reason!) bit worried number 3 is going to be faster!!


----------



## tallybee

Mine were the wrong way lol. 

First was 6 hours 
Second was 8 hours
Third was nearly 24 altogether.

The first and second were straightforward home births where labour started strong and progressed well. Third was completely different, started mild and ramped up 12 hours later, planned hb again but transferred by ambulance as my cervix was not dilating despite v strong contractions. Nearly ended up with emcs, turned out that laser treatment on my cervix 2 years ago had scarred my cervix and the scar tissue was stopping dilation.


----------



## Blu10

tallybee said:


> Mine were the wrong way lol.
> 
> First was 6 hours
> Second was 8 hours
> Third was nearly 24 altogether.
> 
> The first and second were straightforward home births where labour started strong and progressed well. Third was completely different, started mild and ramped up 12 hours later, planned hb again but transferred by ambulance as my cervix was not dilating despite v strong contractions. Nearly ended up with emcs, turned out that laser treatment on my cervix 2 years ago had scarred my cervix and the scar tissue was stopping dilation.

^^ im pretending you never posted this!!! Lolllll


----------



## icegurl470

My first was 12hrs and my 2nd was 5hrs from start to finish. I read somewhere that each labor can be aprox. half as long as the one before, which seems to be true for me so far. If I ever have another one I'm hoping it will be between 2-3hrs from start to finish.


----------



## kristel_

First was 8 hours, 2nd was 3 hours.

Had my third baby 7 days ago and he was so quick the midwives didn't get to my house in time (planned homebirth). 1hr 20 mins from start to finish. Daddy became a midwife :haha:


----------



## Jessicahide

kristel_ said:


> First was 8 hours, 2nd was 3 hours.
> 
> Had my third baby 7 days ago and he was so quick the midwives didn't get to my house in time (planned homebirth). 1hr 20 mins from start to finish. Daddy became a midwife :haha:

That's lovely though, and if you are honest i bet you preferred him to help rather than the mw.... :happydance: Congratulations on your baby xxx


----------



## kristel_

Jessicahide said:


> kristel_ said:
> 
> 
> First was 8 hours, 2nd was 3 hours.
> 
> Had my third baby 7 days ago and he was so quick the midwives didn't get to my house in time (planned homebirth). 1hr 20 mins from start to finish. Daddy became a midwife :haha:
> 
> That's lovely though, and if you are honest i bet you preferred him to help rather than the mw.... :happydance: Congratulations on your baby xxxClick to expand...

It was definitely a very special moment. We just sat there together for 10 mins cuddling our new baby while we waited for the midwives to arrive, in complete shock that we'd done it together without any assistance. Those first few moments not many people get to experience, will treasure those memories forever :cloud9:


----------



## charlie_lael

icegurl470 said:


> My first was 12hrs and my 2nd was 5hrs from start to finish. I read somewhere that each labor can be aprox. half as long as the one before, which seems to be true for me so far. If I ever have another one I'm hoping it will be between 2-3hrs from start to finish.

I hope this is true! I had a six day prodromal labor with my first. I'll take half that any day! Haha. :haha:


----------



## Srrme

My 1st was born at 28 weeks and 6 days after a failed attempt at stopping my labor. 

My 2nd labor was 5 hours from first contraction to him being pulled out by emergency c-section. He would have been born earlier if I was able to deliver him naturally! My 3rd labor was exactly 3 hours long from first contraction, to pushing him out. My 4th and last labor was 6 hours in total! My longest labor! Not sure what happened there. :haha:


----------



## Jessicahide

kristel_ said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristel_ said:
> 
> 
> First was 8 hours, 2nd was 3 hours.
> 
> Had my third baby 7 days ago and he was so quick the midwives didn't get to my house in time (planned homebirth). 1hr 20 mins from start to finish. Daddy became a midwife :haha:
> 
> That's lovely though, and if you are honest i bet you preferred him to help rather than the mw.... :happydance: Congratulations on your baby xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It was definitely a very special moment. We just sat there together for 10 mins cuddling our new baby while we waited for the midwives to arrive, in complete shock that we'd done it together without any assistance. Those first few moments not many people get to experience, will treasure those memories forever :cloud9:Click to expand...


Sounds magic xxxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First labour was 8h55m

Second labour was 7h15m

Third labour was 4h45m

Fourth was 4h45m before needing an emergency csection due to cord prolapse, but would have ended up the same length since the OB felt me dilate from 4cm-10cm in 30 second while she had her hand inside my vagina and uterus holding my son off his cord.


----------



## tallybee

Blu10 said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> Mine were the wrong way lol.
> 
> First was 6 hours
> Second was 8 hours
> Third was nearly 24 altogether.
> 
> The first and second were straightforward home births where labour started strong and progressed well. Third was completely different, started mild and ramped up 12 hours later, planned hb again but transferred by ambulance as my cervix was not dilating despite v strong contractions. Nearly ended up with emcs, turned out that laser treatment on my cervix 2 years ago had scarred my cervix and the scar tissue was stopping dilation.
> 
> ^^ im pretending you never posted this!!! LolllllClick to expand...

Sorry :argh:

It wAsnt ideal at all but if it makes you feel better I've been told the odds of having what happened to me are really low x


----------



## mamabee87

My first son I was in active labour for 5 hours, my second was only 2.5.


----------



## babydustcass

1st -36 hours from 4cm dilated to baby born
2nd 1hr 45 minutes from 4cm to baby born 
Both times my waters went just before pushing


----------



## cupcakepie

It wasn't for me... 

1st -7 hours 
2nd - 23hours

I remember reading threads like this before DS2 and thinking my birth would hopefully be quickish lol what a shock I had :haha::dohh:

Xx


----------



## Bellaloo12

First was 8 1/2 hours second was 1 1/2 hours and 3rd was 1 hour 20 mins x


----------



## mumandco

First labour was 8 hours,second was 6 and third was 2 hours...really curious to see how long labour lasts for #4


----------



## Bananation

Well i had my second baby today and it was not shorter than my first. My first was only 3 hours, waters broke at home and everything. Second was in established labor for 5 hours, they had to brake my waters and had an episiotomy. I started with painful contractions around 11 pm, i decides to leave to the hospital at 3 am


----------



## winterbabies3

Ds1 my waters broke and was in labor for 7 hrs

Ds2 I had prodromal labor for 8 days and once active labor it was a lil less than 4 hrs. 

Dd will be here soon, so I will update then.


----------



## Oldermummy78

I had 24 hour labours pretty much with all mine 
Except for my 2nd baby which was c section!
Let's hope this ones nice and fast :lol:


----------



## Laucu

1st was 13 hours
2nd was 7 hours

I am hoping the 3rd won't be too quick, I am worried about getting to the hospital :-/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I am starting to freak out a little bit about not making it on time now... my midwife hasn't really said anything. She didn't really seem fussed with my speedy deliveries. After a quick Google I have found that alot of women are advised to have home births. Maybe I'm too early on but the only talk of birth so far was at 20 weeks when she said "are u happy to give birth at the local hospital" *ticked a box on her computer* and that was that .... now I'm a bit worried about it but don't know how to bring it up... 

1St - 4 hours 
2nd- 1.5 Hours 

I'm worried my third will be like 45 mins and I'm 20 miles from the hospital :/


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm quite worried about getting to the hospital, my first was induced and took days, my second was around 8 hours but would have been more like 6 if not for the two hours pushing because of his cord holding him back, but my third was only 3 hours from my water breaking to delivery, probably only 2.5 hours from first construction and we live about 25 minutes from the hospital, more in traffic and hubby is going to need to do a half hour journey (hour in traffic) home from work to pick me up and go the hospital! X


----------



## mumandco

I'm having a home birth-I did with the 3rd..I refuse to get into my car and risk giving birth in there lol. Only just made it to hospital with ds2. I'm currently under consultant care but my midwife is backing me that as long as the risks are low that I will not be going to hospital. Though I'm hoping to be discharged from consultant care at 32 weeks


----------



## bombshellmom

Well both my labors were about the same amount of time ladies!!! So it just goes to show everyone and every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

#1 was 3 hours 40 minutes #2 was 3 hours 20 minutes #3 was 3 hours and 10 minutes and #4 was about 2 hours 10 minutes although the hospital had me down for less.
I'm actually hoping this one goes back up a little maybe to about the 3 hour mark as I am a little worried about making it in time. I have 4 kids to get looked after and sort and the hospital is 30 minutes away :/


----------

